
Show HN: NimForum – A lightweight alternative to Discourse - dom96
https://github.com/nim-lang/nimforum
======
fiatjaf
Forum software is much needed. All alternatives out there are PHP -- and
Discourse, which is way too heavy.

This seems as lean and fast as possible. I liked it.

